# puppy field trials?



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Can anyone give me any info on upcoming field trials for pups?


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

You can do a search on the AKC site for EVENTS and find FT's they will start in a couple months. What kind of dog?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks GSP, Shes a Brittany. There are a few pics of her in some of my posts here.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

After sending in your entry, bring her to the one at Killdeer on March 10/11. I'm co-chair. PM me for more info.


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

I was going to go to that trial but my dog turns two right before it. It is closed to other breeds right?


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

No, certain stakes will be open. I will get details to anyone interested.

AKA: Buckeye_v


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

Let me know.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I think the only opne stakes will be open derby (not walking - you can if you want, but you will be at a disadvantage) and open gun dog. All other stakes are closed to non-vizslas.


----------

